# Would you color this?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Do y'all color bright white edges as a matter of course?
This was my latest and it has a course texture.




:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I do not, but I am a lazy hack


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Will you be busting it on the wall? If so, no need. If not, its your call. Did you charge for "artist" time?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Will you be busting it on the wall? If so, no need. If not, its your call. Did you charge for "artist" time?


 I thought about double-cutting but I hate doing that if I don't have to.

I can never figure out how to charge for unexpected issues after the estimate. I don't want to nickel and dime customers to death but man, I've had some real surprises after the estimate lately.


:cowboy:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't color before, I let the natural look of the material speak for itself and advise the customer of the potential result of the choice they have made. Once I alter the material it's on me. That's not to say that I don't try to help the final result after I've hung the paper by using color on the seam when I can. I would use clay based adhesive to lock down the seam fast and tight.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I wouldn't color before, I let the natural look of the material speak for itself and advise the customer of the potential result of the choice they have made. Once I alter the material it's on me. That's not to say that I don't try to help the final result after I've hung the paper by using color on the seam when I can. I would use clay based adhesive to lock down the seam fast and tight.


 
When I color the seam after the fact, I find that sometimes it doesn't take.
Customers for sure hate those bright white seams.

I don't know if you saw my information sheet thread but I'm running into soo many situations where I have to warn customers before I hang. 
I'm afraid of talking myself out of work now-a-days, there are so many issues I'm running into lately.


:cowboy:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

In my very limited experience with hanging wall coverings I found double cutting to make a better seam. I've also not run into the issue of the edge colour coming through, once again very limited experience


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

UD, I did see the earlier posts you made about issues with the manufacturers. I agree that coloring seams after the fact can be hit or miss. I have never had the experience to feel confident coloring the ends. I have seen others do it with success, and I have seen disasters. The material in your picture has a horizontal pattern, so no matter what color the seam is I don't see how you're not going to see the panels. Maybe some of the others have some tips on coloring ends, but to paraphrase a supervisor I once had who was speaking to an unsatisfied customer on the phone: " Ma'am, what you bought were strips of paper, and you paid us to hang them on the wall.......in strips. Of course you're going to able to see them."


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> UD, I did see the earlier posts you made about issues with the manufacturers. I agree that coloring seams after the fact can be hit or miss. I have never had the experience to feel confident coloring the ends. I have seen others do it with success, and I have seen disasters. The material in your picture has a horizontal pattern, so no matter what color the seam is I don't see how you're not going to see the panels. Maybe some of the others have some tips on coloring ends, but to paraphrase a supervisor I once had who was speaking to an unsatisfied customer on the phone: " Ma'am, what you bought were strips of paper, and you paid us to hang them on the wall.......in strips. Of course you're going to able to see them."


Ha... good post, a lot of commentable points in it. (The red line tells me "commentable" isn't a word)

I imagine the disasters are because the color wicks away from the edge and onto the surface area. I open the roll immediately and wipe down the edges.

The faux grasscloth is another issue I hate to have to explain to the homeowner. 

The instructions with this one basically say- "Maybe there is a match 25 1/4 inches and maybe not. Maybe you should reverse but ya know? Maybe not. Why not let the installer look real close and figure it out on the job instead of us that made it telling you. That would take up too much of our valuable time" :cursing:  

Another problem is that sometimes the seams are impeccable. Then the homeowner expects that to be the result everywhere, in every material and under every lighting.

I think my questions to the manufacturer that inspired the information sheet thread scared them off enough to where they didn't charge me for the material.

I'm getting too old for this. I push through so many jobs and the manufacturers and sellers don't EVEN appreciate it.
On the other hand, I can't afford to walk off as many jobs as I should and possibly lose the designer's confidence and business.



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> In my very limited experience with hanging wall coverings I found double cutting to make a better seam. I've also not run into the issue of the edge colour coming through, once again very limited experience


Well, limited experience doesn't keep you from saying things that inspire thought.
I would assume your loyalty to double cuts means you've done some commercial work. I leave that for the young-uns. I get tired too easily.

Plus too, when you wrap inside corners, you HAVE to double cut the seams.

I assume I prepare the walls enough on residential to be able to double cut but I get skeered of them lipping up over time. I tend to waste a lot of time with double cuts.

:cowboy:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Underdog said:


> Well, limited experience doesn't keep you from saying things that inspire thought.
> I would assume your loyalty to double cuts means you've done some commercial work. I leave that for the young-uns. I get tired too easily.
> 
> Plus too, when you wrap inside corners, you HAVE to double cut the seams.
> ...


All commercial. 

I've been a helper on quite a few jobs as well. I've found that painting the wall the same colour (or a colour to match the pattern)


----------

